# Which Dial?



## k7lro (Jan 15, 2006)

Hiya gang - I have a ID 3066 with the yellow dial Love the watch - keeps great time and is a real keeper.

I noted that several here have replaced their dials with ones from Bill Yao. I'd rather not take the watch apart to measure the dial - would anyone know which size is correct for the ID 3066?

Many thanks!

(PS - long-time lurker/first post!)


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi and welcome to :rltb:

I stand to be corrected but I think the Yao dials only fit the M series watches and not the ID3066 range.

As I say, might be wrong h34r: Someone who knows for sure might be along to comment or why not E-Mail him, though he can be a bit slow in replying I gather.

Mike


----------



## k7lro (Jan 15, 2006)

MIKE said:


> Hi and welcome to :rltb:
> 
> I stand to be corrected but I think the Yao dials only fit the M series watches and not the ID3066 range.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike - I'd feel badly about bothering Bill - he's just to busy...hopefully finishing up the Kingston.  If I decide to replace the dial, I'll uncase the movement and make a measure of it. I'll post the results here - maybe it'll help someone else down the road.


----------



## oldandgrumpy (Mar 1, 2009)

The MP range of [email protected] watches also have a Yao dial that fits. I'm sure it's the 32mm


----------

